# Digitgrade vs Plantigrade



## burakki (Jan 9, 2013)

Sometime in the future I'm hoping to commission a fursuit, and I simply wanted some advice. What's the difference in terms of the feel of digitgrade fursuits versus ones that arent? I know the former makes it look more natural for canine-esque suits, and since i'd be comissioning off of my wolf fursona, would digitgrade make more sense?

In addition, are there pros/cons to each of the styles? I would appreciate any help.


----------



## jakejynx (Jan 10, 2013)

I think in general, most makers use the same shoe for digitigrade and plantigrade suits. It's the padding on the legs that gives it the appearance of being digitigrade. So the feel of walking in them should be about the same. The only difference is that digitigrade is going to be heavier, slightly more difficult to move in, and hotter. It'll also be more expensive (since more work/material goes into it). In the end, it's a choice of style more than anything else.


----------



## burakki (Jan 10, 2013)

jakejynx said:


> I think in general, most makers use the same shoe for digitigrade and plantigrade suits. It's the padding on the legs that gives it the appearance of being digitigrade. So the feel of walking in them should be about the same. The only difference is that digitigrade is going to be heavier, slightly more difficult to move in, and hotter. It'll also be more expensive (since more work/material goes into it). In the end, it's a choice of style more than anything else.



I see. I appreciate the info!


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 10, 2013)

Just don't put those digi legs on a bear. Digitigrade looks cool otherwise. Though, if bulky, it can bee a little restrictive, but still, it really changes the form of the legs from "oh it's a man in a suit" to "hmm that's pretty neat".


----------



## burakki (Jan 11, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Just don't put those digi legs on a bear. Digitigrade looks cool otherwise. Though, if bulky, it can bee a little restrictive, but still, it really changes the form of the legs from "oh it's a man in a suit" to "hmm that's pretty neat".



So for the most part, adding digitgrade onto a suit would give it a more "awesome-esque" appearance? My only concern would be how much of a difference in terms of mobility that would bring. I've never worn one of the damn things, so I can't really judge it, but from watching various suiting videos, it looks as if digitgrade suits are significantly more difficult to put on.


----------



## jakejynx (Jan 11, 2013)

burakki said:


> So for the most part, adding digitgrade onto a suit would give it a more "awesome-esque" appearance? My only concern would be how much of a difference in terms of mobility that would bring. I've never worn one of the damn things, so I can't really judge it, but from watching various suiting videos, it looks as if digitgrade suits are significantly more difficult to put on.



Nah they're not really more difficult to put on if the padding is attached to the suit. Mobility's not really a huge problem either, as long as you're not planning to do anything crazy in suit. If you're an avid dancer, you may want to go with plantigrade, but for the average user, digitigrade doesn't really cause mobility issues.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 11, 2013)

Do research on builders. I do know some actually use heels for highly realistic digigrade along with padding. In general it is simply down to padding which is attached or sometimes sewn into the suit. Again look at the builder style because when it's sewn in permanently it makes the suit a bit more difficult to clean, but not impossible. 

There isn't anything mobility wise beyond the padding, as in you can walk and run just fine. It's like attaching pillows to your legs. All it really comes down to is aesthetics. and again, the builder. Sometimes plantigrade looks better for some characters, digigrade others. One thing to consider, padding is expensive and requires more knowledge from the builder. 
If the builder is less experienced then the padding will move improperly while the suiter walks. It might look nice in pictures but while moving it looks like they have a tumor.


----------



## burakki (Jan 12, 2013)

Fay V said:


> Do research on builders. I do know some actually use heels for highly realistic digigrade along with padding. In general it is simply down to padding which is attached or sometimes sewn into the suit. Again look at the builder style because when it's sewn in permanently it makes the suit a bit more difficult to clean, but not impossible.
> 
> There isn't anything mobility wise beyond the padding, as in you can walk and run just fine. It's like attaching pillows to your legs. All it really comes down to is aesthetics. and again, the builder. Sometimes plantigrade looks better for some characters, digigrade others. One thing to consider, padding is expensive and requires more knowledge from the builder.
> If the builder is less experienced then the padding will move improperly while the suiter walks. It might look nice in pictures but while moving it looks like they have a tumor.



Thanks for the advice Fay! I've looked around a few builders, but at the current time some of their sites/galleries/etc have been down, so as soon as they return, i'll probably be looking at tons of pictures/concepts poor me :/. Also, would you happen to recommend any of the builders you referenced in the post?


----------



## Fay V (Jan 12, 2013)

It's all a matter of preference and style. Usually the big name builders are quite good at it. You can see their work in pictures and videos. There's a few that I think still have tumor legs, but that's me. 
The one I referenced that uses heels is Mushi Magic, but that line is still in progress and the delux suits aren't available for another year. She also offers it without heels and done with padding for her normal suits. 
I can't tell you more beyond the big names.


----------



## burakki (Jan 12, 2013)

Fay V said:


> It's all a matter of preference and style. Usually the big name builders are quite good at it. You can see their work in pictures and videos. There's a few that I think still have tumor legs, but that's me.
> The one I referenced that uses heels is Mushi Magic, but that line is still in progress and the delux suits aren't available for another year. She also offers it without heels and done with padding for her normal suits.
> I can't tell you more beyond the big names.



Understandable. Can't thank you enough, because you've been a great help!


----------



## Kaluna (Jan 12, 2013)

I have digi padding on my fullsuit ( I didn't make it)and a huge foam carved tail and it is HEAVVVVVYYYY. The suit weighs like 20 pounds on its own, I swear. My digi padding is four pieces, two thigh pieces and two calf pieces, I have to put them in the suit before I put it on and wear leggings so it doesn't irritate my skin. The padding is carved foam blocks and even though they aren't very heavy on their own, they do weigh the suit down. I can still walk around for quite some time, and dance in a limited fasion, but I am very restricted. It's uncomfortable to lay down partly because of the huge tail and padded legs, but also because of the huge stompy feet. I can't crouch down without stretching a lot and it kinda hurts. Can't really touch my feet. I have to walk with a waddle and if I try to sit in a chair my calf padding pushes my legs out uncomfortably. I still love it and get tons of compliments on the leg shape, and it feels really cool to stomp around in a huge padded suit but plantigrade is a whole lot less hot and limited in mobility. Also for digi legs you have to make the feet bigger to match the legs so they're heavier and more cumbersome too. Keep in mind too that a digitigrade suit takes much more space to store due to the padding, bigger feet, and more fabric on the suit. There's pros and cons to each for sure.

If you're curious, here's a pic of my suit:
https://t.facdn.net/8453896@200-1342746368.jpg
https://d.facdn.net/art/kitkatpup/1342747288.kitkatpup_kitkatarcata.jpg


And like fayv said, padding always look quite right, on my suit for example the calf wiggle around when i walk too quickly and i have to adjust them a lot and it looks funny. It's really hard to get it perfect. and usually looks better if the crotch is dropped down and padded too (in my opinion), like Havik (http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbe98uZNad1qawcnzo1_500.jpg) or Lewis (http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_md0b7z2eAy1rjz0wgo1_500.jpg)


----------



## burakki (Jan 12, 2013)

Kaluna said:


> I have digi padding on my fullsuit ( I didn't make it)and a huge foam carved tail and it is HEAVVVVVYYYY. The suit weighs like 20 pounds on its own, I swear. My digi padding is four pieces, two thigh pieces and two calf pieces, I have to put them in the suit before I put it on and wear leggings so it doesn't irritate my skin. The padding is carved foam blocks and even though they aren't very heavy on their own, they do weigh the suit down. I can still walk around for quite some time, and dance in a limited fasion, but I am very restricted. It's uncomfortable to lay down partly because of the huge tail and padded legs, but also because of the huge stompy feet. I can't crouch down without stretching a lot and it kinda hurts. Can't really touch my feet. I have to walk with a waddle and if I try to sit in a chair my calf padding pushes my legs out uncomfortably. I still love it and get tons of compliments on the leg shape, and it feels really cool to stomp around in a huge padded suit but plantigrade is a whole lot less hot and limited in mobility. Also for digi legs you have to make the feet bigger to match the legs so they're heavier and more cumbersome too. Keep in mind too that a digitigrade suit takes much more space to store due to the padding, bigger feet, and more fabric on the suit. There's pros and cons to each for sure.
> 
> If you're curious, here's a pic of my suit:
> https://t.facdn.net/8453896@200-1342746368.jpg
> ...




Thanks alot for posting pics! It's really opened my eyes a little bit more, and probably might settle me toward plantigrade a bit more. I'm really not sure how my fursuit could turn out (I'm not even close to planning/concept/everything), but I'm starting to feel that having greater mobility might end up as a deciding factor, along with extra costs and such.

Nice suit by the way . Who was your builder, out of curiosity?


----------



## Kaluna (Jan 14, 2013)

It was made by
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/kb-to-tha-bt


----------



## soutthpaw (Jan 28, 2013)

There are basically 3 different Digitgrade Leg designs..  standard plantigrade with padding    Plantigrade built on a high heel of some sort.    and a full articulated digitgrade leg that youu foot is completely suspended from the ground and uses a paw for ground contact.   as you move from from simple to complex you also decrease the mobility of what you can do wearing that type of leg but inversely you increase the realism. 
Here is the Digitgrades I am building for my fursuit.  I am actually going to have both a Plantigrade set and the Digigrade set so depending what I am doing I can choose which legs to use.   Fursuit parades for example will always be Digigrade..  more details on the build over on my FA page http://www.furaffinity.net/user/soutthpaw/  I am hoping to have an actual walking video up by the end of the week.  got some more work to do on them first though..


----------

